# Does "White privilege" exist?



## The Last Stand (Jun 30, 2020)

This came to my mind from seeing countless social media posts bashing White people, asking for repartations, CHAZ. Typically from White people themselves.

In a way, I think "White privilege" exists in a way. Hear me out, hear me out.

I'm sure you've heard of the crabs in a bucket mentality. One crab tries to leave the bucket, the others try to pull the crab back down to their own fate. This is common in the Black community. As a whole, that community shuns success or forward progression as a way of being "White" in Western society. If you "confirm" or assimilate out of that ghetto mentality, you are not "Black" anymore.

In that case, it's contained. 

However, it appears as just being White is a problem in today's society. When Blacks do it, it's in a vacuum. When Whites do it, everybody gets affected. We live in one of the most developed societies in the world, with privileges that many countries don't have the luxury of KNOWING they exist, yet we tear ourselves down for superficial reasons. 

I also think their method of "inclusiveness" is counterproductive. Everybody has a label onto them, which I think creates more division as you're assigned said label, therefore you must act a certain way. There's no individuality anymore.

Whites DO populate more in the United States, so I would think that's a privilege in itself.


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 30, 2020)

People are allowed to be openly racist towards white people while we cannot do the same, other races are allowed to exclude while whites are forced to include, whites are guilted over things that happened centuries ago that they had nothing to do with while other people are told to hate us for it, affirmative action sometimes can deny white people of promotions and/or jobs, hate crimes seem only to happen when its white on colored, the media portrays white people as inherently racist, white people are not allowed to be proud of their race or culture lest we be called racist, I even got weird looks when I shaved my head, people called me a Neo-Nazi which I would take as racist, I see plenty of black men do it with no repercussions.  If there is white privilege I don't get to see any of it, what divides people most is class.

Edit: forgot to include pic of me with my head shaved


Spoiler: Pic of me


----------



## No Exit (Jun 30, 2020)

White privilege doesn't exist, it's just majority privilege. Every country has it, it's basically the purpose of countries and communities.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 30, 2020)

whitoids have high IQ privilege. negroids have large muscle privilege.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 30, 2020)

Dialtone said:


> People are allowed to be openly racist towards white people while we cannot do the same, other races are allowed to exclude while whites are forced to include,


Hatred against one race to another shouldn't be tolerated, period. The anti-White rhetoric steams me as much as the negative Black stereotypes. Henceforth, using the "Boo hoo, I'm X, I SHOULD be able to open express my distaste of Y because Z..." doesn't help much either.



Dialtone said:


> If there is white privilege I don't get to see any of it, what divides people most is class.


My thought process of "White privilege" comes from who is setting all those boundaries and labels. AFAIK, it's White people on the television, social media, corporations encouraging all this division. 

I'm biracial so this affects me both ways.


----------



## Otterly (Jun 30, 2020)

I think in certain situations yes. Bit limited situations and it’s very much individual. It doesn’t exist in the overarching sense it’s currently being meant though.
  What they mean now is akin to a type of original sin - you’re  damned and guilty simply because you’re white. Any achievements you have are because you’re white. You must feel guilty and atone. No black person had it better than any white. That is absolute bollocks
   The truth is that  privilege in the UK is overwhelmingly a function of _class_. It has been for a very long time now. If you’re connected and went to the right schools, you will most likely have an easier ride of it. That goes if you’re white or black or brown or Asian. Power follows money and influence, the globalists didn’t really care about skin colour. Their tribe is influence and money.
if you want a concrete example, take the Rotherham Muslim grooming gangs. White girls of 12-13 were derided as slags by the police and social workers, because they were of lower socioeconomic class. This would NEVER have happened with rich kids, and it would never have happened if most of the victims had been middle class white girls. It’s class that’s the privilege. The poor have no power. A white boy growing up in a slum in Mary hill has no privileges over a middle class Indian girl with educated engaged parents who goes to a private school.
    It’s class that’s the privilege. But you can’t tak about it, everything has to be through the lens of race or gender, because if people start to realise their problems are imposed from above, then all hell lets loose. So divide instead. Boomer vs millenials, left v right, black v white. It’s all a con. Look upwards - the boot on your neck is t the white man, it’s the same bunch of people who e been running the place since 1066.
   So I think it exists. But right now it’s being weaponised


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Hatred against one race to another shouldn't be tolerated, period. The anti-White rhetoric steams me as much as the negative Black stereotypes. Henceforth, using the "Boo hoo, I'm X, I SHOULD be able to open express my distaste of Y because Z..." doesn't help much either.


"Hatred against one race to another shouldn't be tolerated, period" is what got us to where we are now since it's vague and not quantifiable, it's almost like anyone can be labeled racist
for anything and the definition can be changed (sometimes literally) to fit whatever narrative you want to push.


All that matters it that people be decent to each other regardless of race color or creed, I was merely stating the double standard in place.



The Last Stand said:


> My thought process of "White privilege" comes from who is setting all those boundaries and labels. AFAIK, it's White people on the television, social media, corporations encouraging all this division.



As I said



> what divides people most is class.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 30, 2020)

Lmao no.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 30, 2020)

No.

Racial privilege doesn't exist. Class privilege does.


----------



## Otterly (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Hatred against one race to another shouldn't be tolerated, period.


   I agree - the problem is how you define it in law. Can you even do it in law? 
   If I hate another race (which I don’t, but let’s say I do) then is that a crime? Are hateful thoughts a crime? No I don’t think so. Are hateful words directed generally a crime? Again no. They are if it’s specific, ie ‘let’s kill person x or x race.’ But that’s already illegal. Is offence a crime? No it can’t be because it’s subjective.
   So what _should_ be outlawed? My view is discrimination and action leading to or likely to lead to harm and direct harm. Concrete actions. 
Not hiring someone because they’re race x. Firing someone, refusing to allow access to services equally. Disallowing equal participation in society. Calling for the death of someone specific in a way that may lead to them being attacked. All that kind of thing. Those are unjustifiable. And they’re _already illegal_.

The problem with criminalising hate is how you do it. It’s almost impossible And it can lead you down some slippery slopes. In the uk now we have a combination of laws (hatecrimes, malicious comms and public order) that mean that people can be arrest for ‘hate’ that is stuff like saying trannies are men on Twitter, or teaching your girlfriends dog to do a nazi salute. The latter is dumb. It should it be a crime? I don’t think so. The offence only has to be percieved and thatS a very broad and ill defined area. 
 I guess you can’t legislate that people like each other. The best way to reduce racism and prejudice is to create a healthy society where people are treated with dignity as equals and have their rights upheld equally under the law. I genuinely think that the current demonisation of whiteness is driving racism. Civilisation is seeming pretty fragile just now.


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Hatred against one race to another shouldn't be tolerated, period. The anti-White rhetoric steams me as much as the negative Black stereotypes. Henceforth, using the "Boo hoo, I'm X, I SHOULD be able to open express my distaste of Y because Z..." doesn't help much either.



I think if a particular group of people make everywhere they live worse, to the point where "large volume of X people = dystopia" in over a hundred instances, prejudice against them is justified.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 30, 2020)

*TLDR: 99.99% of the shit that people whine about being examples of "white privilage" are literally just the inevitable results of one group being the vast majority of a country's population and having been historically almost the entirety of a country's population. *

However, its kinda moot to point this out given those who are pushing this shit are doing so almost universally from a position of insincere clout/drama/asspat/grift chasing and thus are not bound by such boring concepts as "logic"


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Jun 30, 2020)

In any meaningful sense? No.  Most of the "privileges" aren't really privileges at all.

For example, a shitty, racist policy like 'stop and frisk'.

It's not a privilage that white people are not harassed to the degree of  blacks.

It's a simply a bad policy that needs to go...

The whole idea of privilage is kinda of a useless concept.  It just turns into 'original sin' which shames people for virtually anything.  The vast majority of complaints being out of their control.

So, it's completely unproductive other than allowing the pseudo "victim" absolved of responsibility...


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 30, 2020)

Otterly said:


> *I agree - the problem is how you define it in law. Can you even do it in law?*





Otterly said:


> They are if it’s specific, ie ‘let’s kill person x or x race.’ But that’s already illegal.





Otterly said:


> Not hiring someone because they’re race x. Firing someone, refusing to allow access to services equally. Disallowing equal participation in society. Calling for the death of someone specific in a way that may lead to them being attacked. All that kind of thing. Those are unjustifiable. And they’re _already illegal_.


You basically answered your own question. 

I don't agree with the concept that race alone should define one's character or ability to do something. 

Another thing I don't understand is who and how is defined as "White?" The joke I hear is that Italians are not considered White, but why? Or Jewish people? By skin tone alone, you ARE Caucasian. And you're from Western Europe.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 30, 2020)

1. Whites being the current majority in the USA isn't a privilege.  If majority status currently afforded some sort of meaningful leg up on anyone else, it would be a privilege, but it does not and in fact the excuse of "they enjoy majority status" has been used explicitly to undermine whites.  That being said...
2. We both fucking know the majority status doesn't even matter.  When (WHEN, not IF - it is looking like absolute certainty at this point) racial demographics change to the point where whites are no longer majority, there will not be a sudden "ok, since whites aren't a majority anymore we're going to stop trying to cut them off at the knees" from the usual suspects.  (I in fact suspect efforts to undermine whites will intensify.)
3. You cannot and will not legislate hate and racism out of existence.  You certainly will not make racism end by throwing racism at it.  By now I would say a fair amount of racism directed towards blacks in particular is founded in extremely poor personal experiences with blacks and legitimate grievances with what appears to be mainstream black behavior.  By the same token, I can accept that at least SOME anti-white racism might be founded on the same things with the colors inverted.  None of this makes wide-sweeping racist assumptions helpful, but it provides important context.  You don't solve problems by ignoring root causes.


----------



## Otterly (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Another thing I don't understand is who and how is defined as "White?" The joke I hear is that Italians are not considered White, but why? Or Jewish people? By skin tone alone, you ARE Caucasian. And you're from Western Europe.



   God yes, discriminating on race alone? Nah, not good. Society should be all for equitable opportunity. 
   Remember that there’s discrimination within Europe as well. Even in my lifetime there were ‘no blacks no dogs no Irish’ signs on some lodging houses (in that order, too.)
   I dont like the idea of blanket white privilege because I think it’s not true but it also doesn’t encompass all the different prejudices people have. The English treating the Irish like shit. Northern Europe treating southern as inferior. Caste systems, tribal hatreds. The rich shitting on the poor. There’s a lot more to some groups keeping others down than blanket white privi
   I think I grew up in a very narrow window (80s) where there was starting to be quite a mature and sensible attitude around prejudices - women’s rights were almost there, anti gay stuff was lessening, racism wasn’t cool. I see the sheer hatred and polarisation around now and I find it so depressing and dismaying. We were getting there, we were on the right path. Then we got badly derailed.


----------



## Maamtis (Jun 30, 2020)

Only colour privilege comes in is green.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Jun 30, 2020)

Blanket statements used to label entire groups of people are intrinsically wrong, both statistically and morally. Its a narrative used to pull down others to promote identity politics and intersectionality (instead of lifting oneself UP the easier route is to pull others BELOW). The implication that white people are inherently benefited by the color of their skin assumes there are no disadvantaged or undeserved whites or white communities.


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 30, 2020)

The privilege of being discriminated against for having privilege? Yeah, no, being white is fucking awesome. I love being stigmatized for my race. I love being accused of racism constantly.

We earned that privilege by not being fuck-ups. If you want to fix the black community, fix their toxic fucking culture. A culture that glorifies ignorance, and abdicates parental responsibility; one that glorifies crime over law and order.

Yes, I have 'privilege'. Do you know why? Because my parents worked hard to put me here. That's the reward for working hard: your kids get a better life. If you want one, you have to work for it. That starts by following these easy steps:

1. Don't have sex outside of marriage
2. Don't have kids until you're married
3. Finish high school
4. Don't get divorced.
5. Obey the law.

In these 5 easy steps, you too can be successful.


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Jun 30, 2020)

People have an unconscious bias in favor of those who look more similar to them so are you at a slight disadvantage for being a minority? Yes, I don't think it's even possible to deny that.
Is that anybody's fault? No and it doesn't account for much when it comes down to it.
The way white people in America treat minorities is a hell of a lot nicer than the way people in non-white countries do and it's not our fault that minorities aren't willing to go to a place where they wouldn't be a minority just because all those places are shitholes.

You see that Blaxit thing recently? African countries are literally asking Black Americans to come back but is anybody actually going to make the move? Hell the fuck no, that's how you know most of them are just using the race card and don't actually feel legitimately discriminated against, why would people who are being oppressed not take the opportunity to flee their oppressors?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 30, 2020)

dinoman said:


> 1. Don't have sex outside of marriage


lol virgin


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 30, 2020)

Anybody can be born lucky, well off or privileged no matter who you are or where you come from.
To say that only whites can be privileged is actually an insult to other groups of people or ethnicities that are more lucky and well off than the rest of them. 

It doesn’t make me get filled with envy or anger, for it motivates me to try harder and actually make something out of myself.



Spoiler



try telling actual immigrants that want to move to America or any other country legally to make a better living for themselves and call them “privileged” in a stuck-up, smug like tone. they'd be a lot more angry and confused than say the average person that’s lived in their home country their entire life.


----------



## Orth (Jun 30, 2020)

@The Last Stand


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jun 30, 2020)

No it does not. Privilege is defined by demographics. certainly Boers in Bantu South Africa have no privilege. The privilege narrative led to the Holocaust, the Holodomor, the Cambodian Killing Fields, and the rwanda genocide. Whites need to realise this, and see what the White-Privilege mongers have in store for them.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 30, 2020)

dinoman said:


> The privilege of being discriminated against for having privilege? Yeah, no, being white is fucking awesome. I love being stigmatized for my race. I love being accused of racism constantly.


Let me flip that back.

I love walking into a convenience store and being monitored just walking in.
I love that saying equality and condoning rioting makes me an Uncle Tom.
I love that being tall automatically means I play sports.
I love being a statistic based on my skin color alone. 

Discrimination happens both ways, no matter WHO'S doing it or for what reason.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Let me flip that back.
> 
> I love walking into a convenience store and being monitored just walking in.
> I love that saying equality and condoning rioting makes me an Uncle Tom.
> ...



1. A lot of people get monitored in stores.  Sometimes the shop owner's a racist and only watches black visitors, which is dumb because I've certainly caught a number of other types shoplifting or causing trouble, though definitely not at the same rate I've caught melanin-enhanced people doing it.  They're well within their rights to monitor whoever the hell they damn well please.
2. Any time I hear "Uncle Tom" or "coon" I laugh because the popularity and meanings of those terms came straight out of the black community and regardless of origin they have become a weapon leveled against blacks by other blacks on the whole.  The fact that certain wypipo have figured out that they can score brownie points with some black people by calling other black people those things is even funnier.
3. Being accused of being athletically inclined? Receiving undeserved flattery? The HORROR!
4. Everyone's a statistic.  Some statistics are just distinctly less flattering than others.  If you're taking a statistic deeply to heart, well, that sounds kind of like a you problem.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I'm *biracial *so this affects me *both *ways.


u dummy thicc bby??


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 30, 2020)

Atomsk said:


> You see that Blaxit thing recently? African countries are literally asking Black Americans to come back but is anybody actually going to make the move? Hell the fuck no, that's how you know most of them are just using the race card and don't actually feel legitimately discriminated against


Many hoodrats won't take that opportunity because they like playing the victim card and can't stand to lose the many privileges that are granted to them here. Internet access, welfare, an honest living. Plus, many Africans look down on African-Americans. No way they would be in tone with their African roots, which dates back centuries and has been watered down to entitlement. 

Somebody told me this quote which resonated to me: (slightly butchered, mind you)



> If you're in the North, a Black person can make it, but can't be close. If you're in the South, a Black person can be close, but can't make it.



Make it, meaning get a promotion or accolade. 

Class privilege is a thing, definitely, but I think race plays a part in it. Not the whole thing, but part of it.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Jun 30, 2020)

I can only speak for myself. 

Little power-levely here, but I'm making a point. 

In grade school, middle school, and high school, I was bullied, belittled, talked down to, and treated like dirt by various students and even a few teachers. I had to basically go without sleep to work hard enough to make sure I got into college while also holding a part time job to give me myself money to have while I was in college.  And if that wasn't bad enough, my counselor forgot to send out my transcripts for my college applications (As far as I know, I was the only one she forgot about) and I almost didn't get accepted into college because of it. I also had a job where I dealt with people all shift long and got told regularly that I was a piece of crap (I won't say what it was, but it was the nature of the job). 

Where was my white privilege then? It didn't do me any good there. I wasn't guaranteed a college acceptance. I wasn't well liked or popular, and I had to overcome my own insecurities and all the negativity in my life to make something of myself. I had to sacrifice many many things just to have the chance to get to college, and I wasn't exceptionally athletic or smart. I was not guaranteed success at all. Until I got my college acceptance (which was the first time in my entire life I really felt like I achieved something), I wasn't sure I would even make it to college (and even then, there was a part of me that waited for the rug to be pulled out from under me). 

And years after college, I had a job where I wound up being the lowest paid person in the office, even though I was above entry level by that point. It was partially my fault as a I signed a bad deal and should have negotiated better, but still, where was my white male privilege there? I had women and PoCs getting paid significantly more than me even though they had less experience or the same level of experience and education as me. 

My point to sperging there is that I've carved a great life for myself now and I'm doing very well...and these fuckers want to push a narrative that I was basically gifted my life and everything came easier for me because I'm a white male. Really?! You sure about that? Because I remember feeling like a total shit stain for the first 18 years of my life and having to overcome that to make a happier existence for myself, and that was anything but easy. And if that was easy, then I don't want to know what the hard road was like. 

We can talk about white privilege all day long, but when you use it as a blanket statement that applies to everyone, it just doesn't work. There are poor white people. There are white people that come from broken homes. There are white people in abusive family situations. There are white people that are in and out of jail. And there are white people that completely fuck up their lives through bad decisions. And to say that they are some how privileged and the system favors them and then willfully ignore all other factors is just ridiculous.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Make it, meaning get a promotion or accolade.
> 
> Class privilege is a thing, definitely, but I think race plays a part in it. Not the whole thing, but part of it.


The allegation that "all other things being equal, black people get the short end of the stick compared to white people" is something that can probably be proven or disproven.  As you have put forth the allegation, I eagerly await your proof.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jun 30, 2020)

No, while you can argue some extreme cases where being white is a major factor in a choice, it is nothing compared to privileges from being rich or looking good, the both of which got a black guy to be the president of the United States.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Jun 30, 2020)

Define "privilege." What is it? Having overall better statistical outcomes as a group? Lower incarceration rate? Higher income? Longer lifespan? If you quantify "privilege" as any of these things, then "Asian privilege" and "Jewish privilege" are the "problems" we ought to be tackling. Instead, it's treated as this sort of societal dark energy by Critical Race Theorists who attribute everything to it yet can't come up with any criteria better than "I know it when I see it."

Moldbug made an interesting point about the word "privilege" itself, since the etymology is from the Latin "privus" and "lex," or "private law." IOW, the original meaning was "law that only effects an individual person or select group," such as rendering the persons of the Consuls inviolate. In other words, to be "privileged," it's not a matter of being born richer or smarter or better-looking than anyone else, it's a matter of having particular benefits conferred on you by the state, like, say, preferential hiring practices, easier admission to higher education... hey, wait a minute.

Yeah. Like most SocJus terms, "privilege" has had an Orwellian inversion and has been taken to mean it's precise opposite.


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Plus, many Africans look down on African-Americans. No way they would be in tone with their African roots, which dates back centuries and has been watered down to entitlement.


When Black Africans are telling Black Americans the shit most white people are too cucked to.


----------



## Baguette Child (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> AFAIK, it's (((White))) people on the television, social media, corporations encouraging all this division.



You made a typo. I corrected it for you, fellow goyim.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 30, 2020)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> Yeah. Like most SocJus terms, "privilege" has had an Orwellian inversion and has been taken to mean it's precise opposite.


From what is happening now, the SJWs have the privilege. The goalposts of what can be defined as "racist" or problematic out of nothing. You can't write laws based on feelings; as somebody said, it creates a slippery slope. 



RumblyTumbly said:


> We can talk about white privilege all day long, but when you use it as a blanket statement that applies to everyone, it just doesn't work. There are poor white people. There are white people that come from broken homes. There are white people in abusive family situations. There are white people that are in and out of jail. And there are white people that completely fuck up their lives through bad decisions. And to say that they are some how privileged and the system favors them and then willfully ignore all other factors is just ridiculous.


You're right. I apologize; I never want to demean somebody because of their race. 



Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> The allegation that "all other things being equal, black people get the short end of the stick compared to white people" is something that can probably be proven or disproven.  As you have put forth the allegation, I eagerly await your proof.


Here's a source about "wealth inequality." Three and four make a decent point.


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Let me flip that back.
> 
> I love walking into a convenience store and being monitored just walking in.
> I love that saying equality and condoning rioting makes me an Uncle Tom.
> ...


So you bring up statistics, but then you're surprised you get profiled? Blacks commit more crime, everyone knows this, you know this, so it really shouldn't surprise you that people are more suspicious of black people. 

And yes, I know, it sucks that it's that way but let's be real here, you shouldn't be worried about being profiled if you're not doing anything wrong. 

At my store there is this black couple that goes into the liquor department every month or so, steals a bunch of shit and call the person telling them to stop a racist, saying they're profiling them. Well, why shouldn't they? You're fucking stealing.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Here's a source about "wealth inequality." Three and four make a decent point.





> Families of color will soon make up a majority of the population, but most continue to fall behind whites in building wealth. In 1963, the average wealth of white families was $121,000 higher than the average wealth of nonwhite families. By 2016, the average wealth of white families ($919,000) was over $700,000 higher than the average wealth of black families ($140,000) and of Hispanic families ($192,000).
> 
> Put another way, white family wealth was seven times greater than black family wealth and five times greater than Hispanic family wealth in 2016. Despite some fluctuations over the past five decades, this disparity is as high or higher than was in 1963.



There's a _what_ here and no _why_.  You've correctly identified there's a disparity, fantastic.  You've failed to explain it.



> White families accumulate more wealth over their lives than black or Hispanic families do, widening the wealth gap at older ages. In their 30s, whites have an average of $147,000 more in wealth than blacks (three times as much). By their 60s, whites have over $1.1 million more in average wealth than blacks (seven times as much).
> 
> Median wealth by race is lower. Though the dollar gap grows with age, the ratio doesn’t grow in the same way: whites have seven times more median wealth than blacks in their 60s and 70s.



Another _what_ without a defined _why_.

Let's look at 5.



> Why is the racial and ethnic wealth gap so big? People with lower earnings may have a harder time saving. The average white man earns $2.7 million over a lifetime, while the average black man earns $1.8 million and the average Hispanic man earns $2.0 million. The difference in lifetime earnings is lower for women: the average white woman earns $1.5 million, while the average black woman earns $1.3 million and the average Hispanic woman earns $1.1 million. These disparities partly reflect historical disadvantages that continue to affect later generations.



We're starting to get somewhere, though now we have more _whats_ without _whys_.

Let's keep reading and see if they wrap this up with some solid _whys_.



> Blacks and Hispanics are less likely to own homes, so they more often miss out on this powerful wealth-building tool. Homeownership makes the most of automatic payments—homeowners must make mortgage payments every month—to build equity.
> 
> In 1976, 68 percent of white families owned their home, compared with 44 percent of black families and 43 percent of Hispanic families. By 2016, the homeownership gap had narrowed slightly for Hispanics but widened for blacks. Black and Hispanic families were also less likely to own homes than white families with similar incomes.



NOW it feels like we're starting to get somewhere.  Though another _what_ begging for a _why_ rears its head: if Hispanic home ownership is slightly LOWER than Black home ownership, why are Hispanics slightly ahead on overall wealth?



> In 2016, white families had about $130,000 more (or six times more) in average liquid retirement savings than black and Hispanic families. In sheer dollar terms, this disparity has increased more than fivefold over the past quarter-century: in 1989, white families had about $25,000 more (or five times more) in average retirement savings than black and Hispanic families. This gap is becoming more important as liquid retirement savings vehicles, like 401(k)s, replace more traditional defined-benefit pension plans.
> 
> Why does this gap exist? It’s not just income differences; even at the same income level, gaps remain. Black and Hispanic families have less access to retirement saving vehicles and lower participation when they have access. But lower access and participation isn’t the full story.
> 
> Black workers are somewhat less likely to participate in employer retirement plans than white workers (40 percent versus 47 percent in 2013, respectively) but have much lower average liquid retirement savings. This suggests that simply having more employers offer retirement plans will not be enough to close the gap, especially if lower-income groups contribute smaller portions of their income to retirement plans and are more likely to withdraw money early to cover financial emergencies. Lower-income families may also get lower returns on average if they invest in safer, shorter-term assets.



Very interesting.  But _why_ do they have less access to ways to build solid retirement funds? They fly right past that with "but that isn't the full story", but I think that might be an interesting _why_ to ferret out completely.  The link provided fleshes out the statement in this article a bit, but raises another _what_ without a complete _why_.



> Since the mid-2000s, black families, on average, have carried more student loan debt than white families. This is driven in large part by the growing share of black families that take on student debt. In 2016, 42 percent of families headed by black adults ages 25 to 55 had student loan debt, compared with 34 percent of similar white families.
> 
> Because black families, on average, have less wealth and fewer private resources, they may be more likely to turn to loans to finance their education. White families are five times more likely than black families to receive large gifts or inheritances, which can be used to pay for college.
> 
> However, black students also have lower graduation rates than white students. Student loan debt doesn’t always translate into a degree that promotes economic mobility—and income and wealth—in the long run.



Student debt is a very salient point.  Another salient point is how they're racking up that student debt.  Given we've already covered the fact that whites apparently have greater retirement prospects, it's almost a statement of the obvious that they'd consequently have better prospects for inheritances.  That said, I can certainly appreciate diligence.  Still, we're adding yet more _whats_ and I don't think we've really got _whys_ for them all just yet.  "Gifts" is a rather vague term, but there's a link there, so let's see what we can figure out from that.



> We find evidence that financial support goes to people with greater need, with a few exceptions. Families with heads of household or spouses who have lower Do Financial Support and Inheritance Contribute to the Racial Wealth Gap? Signe-Mary McKernan, Caroline Ratcliffe, Margaret Simms, and Sisi Zhang income and are unmarried, younger, disabled, or in school receive more support than their counterparts. One notable exception is that families with a lesseducated head of household are less likely to receive support. We also found that families with more children are no more likely to receive support than their counterparts and that higher-income families receive more in large gifts and inheritances than lower-income families. Living with extended family or adult children reduces monetary private transfers across households, because the transfers are happening within households. The more siblings the head of the household or spouse has, the fewer private transfers a family receives, suggesting that siblings share parents’ assistance.



Now THIS is a very interesting thing.  They've found some _whys_.  Level of education for head of household, number of siblings, good, we're getting somewhere.



> These findings suggest that programs providing lowincome families with additional income (such as cash welfare benefits or the earned income tax credit) will help poor minorities but will not close the racial wealth gap. More than income-based policies are needed to overcome racial wealth disparities. Large gifts and inheritances play an important role in perpetuating the racial wealth gap. The large intergenerational transfers that the baby boom generation is going to provide may exacerbate racial differences in the absence of an estate tax. Large gifts and inheritances may have a larger effect on wealth than smaller support transfers because they are often used to finance higher education or to make a down payment on a house. Therefore, legislators should consider policies beyond an estate tax to reduce wealth gaps over time. Public policies that subsidize education, for example, could enable families without sources of large gifts to go to college, boosting their earning capacity and, with it, their ability to accumulate wealth. Down-payment assistance targeted to minorities, savings programs for low-income families, and strategies to reduce barriers to homeownership also could help reduce the wealth gap. These policies move beyond income to address the wealth-building benefits many families miss out on.



My, that's INTERESTING.  Their conclusion is, in short, that we need to start putting more policies in place to enforce "equality of outcome".  Wealth transfer, subsidization, and more forms of Affirmative Action.  But let's jump back to the first article for a second.



> The federal government spends over $400 billion to support asset development, but those subsidies primarily benefited higher-income families—exacerbating wealth inequality and racial wealth disparities.
> 
> About two-thirds of homeownership tax subsidies and retirement subsidies go to the top 20 percent of taxpayers, as measured by income. The bottom 20 percent, meanwhile, receive less than 1 percent of these subsidies. Blacks and Hispanics, who have lower average incomes, receive much less of these subsidies than whites, both in total amount and as a share of their incomes.
> 
> Low-income families benefit from safety net programs, such as food and cash assistance, but most of these programs focus on income—keeping families afloat today—and do not encourage wealth-building and economic mobility in the long run. What’s more, many programs discourage saving: for instance, when families won’t qualify for benefits if they have a few thousand dollars in assets or when they have to give up rent subsidies to own a home.



So let me stop you right there.  We have a safety net in place to try and keep people from starving to death naked on the streets.  Are you saying we should let people stay in those safety nets longer as they begin to accrue assets? How much longer? What should the new cutoff on assets be? What KIND of assets would qualify towards this end? And most importantly, do you seriously expect the Federal Government to make people spend smarter and save smarter? It's not a matter if whether they'd want to or not, it's a matter of ability.  Something about leading horses to water comes to mind.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 30, 2020)

@Homoerotic Cougar-kun was the issue you had the source itself or me failing to elaborate on whys? 

The idea that somebody has an advantage because of their race is a ludicrous one. Anybody can have opportunity to fulfill success regardless of potential roadblocks. 

You remember segregation? You remember gerrymandering and redlining. Many Blacks wanted to get away from the Jim Crow laws of the South and venture up North during World War II. The Great Migration, so to speak. 

Little did they know that many White landowners made it difficult to rent out to Blacks. Have them segregated in low run areas, and economic prosperity which created some of the ghettos we have today.

Class privilege turned into race privilege for those who controlled it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 30, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> @Homoerotic Cougar-kun was the issue you had the source itself or me failing to elaborate on whys?


No one involved, you or the source, really answered all those whys.  You advanced the question of "does it matter that I'm black?", and posted an article that makes some interesting findings towards that end, but didn't really wrap it up completely.



The Last Stand said:


> You remember segregation? You remember gerrymandering and redlining. Many Blacks wanted to get away from the Jim Crow laws of the South and venture up North during World War II. The Great Migration, so to speak.



Good for them.  It's been over 50 years now since Jim Crow got taken out back and shot.  In pace requiescat and all that.



The Last Stand said:


> Little did they know that many White landowners made it difficult to rent out to Blacks. Have them segregated in low run areas, and economic prosperity which created some of the ghettos we have today.



"many"

So you're saying there were white landowners who didn't pull that shit? Interesting.  Where were those ones located, exactly?


----------



## Autopsy (Jun 30, 2020)

Both "white" and "privilege" alone are too controversial to approach from this sort of objective standpoint, let alone the (unrelated, contrived) combined phrase "white privilege". I'm willing to bet that, of the people who have posted in this thread so far, most or all have very different views of the apriori meaning of the terms from each-other, as well as any number of people who hold an opposing viewpoint. This problem is common in modern politics and exhausting to deal with. Compare these two questions:
"Would you be in favor of a bill that would donate the organs of dead citizens to hospitals, with provisions to 'opt-out'?"
"Would you be in favor of a bill that preserves a woman's bodily autonomy?"
What the fuck is a "bodily autonomy"? In what sense is a woman "bodily autonomous"? In a literal sense, 'opt-out organ donations' would rob _ignorant_ women of bodily autonomy, but that's not even vaguely the first thing to comes to mind with that phrase. A small army of semantics assaults you if you dare try to get to the bottom of what a "bodily autonomy" is, because in the end, modern social theory is all so shoddily defined. In some ways, old-school philosophy was like this too, but in the grand scheme of things everyone defined their terms very well. "White privilege" is the exact same sort of beast, but the people using the term are not on average _philosophers_, by any stretch of the imagination. It can be interpreted as you please to win whatever pithy argument you're engaged in at the moment, whether for or against the concept or simply using it as a convenient tool to deride the other person's moral integrity, and so little debate of meaning happens around it or its universally accepted meaning (or lack thereof).

There have been "privileges" exclusively afforded to "whites" in the past, if you include Hispanics, Jews, and the Irish as "whites", and you consider "getting loans" and "owning property" a "privilege". Some of these "privileges" continue in some form all the way to today, but in a general sense, systematic differences in treatment appear to be (from the big data perspective) simply the result of preexisting socioeconomic differences and confirmation bias.
The most concrete form of "white privilege" that can be pointed to is the massive gap in family wealth between whites (for convenience, Hispanics, Jews and the Irish will be looped in that phrase from here on)  and non-whites in the United States. This is a factor in how your life's trajectory will go, and a big focal point of affirmative action. The goal is always to convert a "long-term lower class" family to a "first time middle-class" family, and hope that they accrue wealth from there. It works on average, and the farther we get away from the legally restrictive decades of US history, the better everyone is doing in family wealth- excluding whites, who have accrued value at a rate lower than the growth of inflation. Growth in black _mean_ family value is particularly impressive, but it's harder to compare that stat due to the preponderance of white billionaires who have so much more than everyone else all together that it throws the stat right the fuck off a modal distribution.
A factor hindering this is the neverending importation of _specifically _nonwhites into a saturated economy so that they can flounder or take up highly competitive positions, as well as the tidal wave of white hispanics with no ID who inevitably situate into low-paying or no-paying positions that barely cover rent, not finances, if even that. Obviously, first generation immigrants won't have a backlog of "family wealth," and when immigration is factored out, things look a lot better on the curve.
That isn't to say it's the only factor. The explanations are unclear and still being studied to this day (by sociologists, which mean we'll never have an actual explanation), but nonwhites who grow up with wealth are more likely to leave wealth than whites who grew up with wealth. I link the article and not an archive because it has a neat little animation pane with an important takeaway: the turnover for who is rich and who is not in the US is massive, white or not, but preexisting wealth will raise your chances of staying in the top 20% over the baseline 20%- if you're white. In other words, family wealth is a predictor of future family wealth, and not only do whites have it, nonwhites _do not_ benefit from the trend.

Except Asians, because apparently yellow is the new white.

If my sarcasm wasn't clear, this trend is likely more of a black youth cultural effect than a consequence of any sort of stigma, but certain kinds of people tend to cling to racism as a pray-away answer to any odd social phenomenon in the United States, and nobody of that particular political bent is willing to touch the idea of "bad culture" with a ten foot pole (even as they often accuse white rednecks of being deplorable human beings, misogynists, and unmanageable in a civil society). Furthermore, Asians have been free to get loans and own property and work for somewhat longer than blacks, so there's no reason to think that blacks won't see a similar astonishing rise in family wealth eventually; there's even a model to follow: two working parents either running or owning a shop, kids straight to higher education, take the handouts and plant deep roots. After all, singletons of any race have overwhelmingly lower average wealth than families, to the degree that their median isn't even taken into study, last I checked.
...
On second thought, maybe "white privilege" is having a dad?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jun 30, 2020)

Atomsk said:


> When Black Africans are telling Black Americans the shit most white people are too cucked to.


I fully support them going back. Would be hilarious to see them in the employ of the direct dynastic descendant of those who sold them to (((whitey))) in the first place


----------



## Autopsy (Jun 30, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I fully support them going back. Would be hilarious to see them in the employ of the direct dynastic descendant of those who sold them to (((whitey))) in the first place


Ghana has been running a "back to Africa" campaign and their president is in-fact a member of unbroken royalty to long before the slave trade, but his lineage is of Akyem descent, who were the only culture in Africa to _unilaterally_ oppose the slave trade. That's actually a needle in a haystack, there, but it is the case that Ghana is not run by "direct dynastic descendant" of slave traders. 
So far as I'm aware that's the only example of an ancient ruling family having influence over a modern African country, since a lot of them went socialist or Muslim it tends to alternate between "state worker of unimportant background" and "descendant of a famous imam" (by caste, their lineage would have never been merchants or allowed to trade).
Actual racists foiled Garvey's attempt to get blacks back to Africa in the (19)20s, and by modern day we've become so obsessed with importing fresh Africans that soon no one will be able to tell the difference anyway.


----------



## Soulless4510 (Jun 30, 2020)

dinoman said:


> We earned that privilege by not being fuck-ups. If you want to fix the black community, fix their toxic fucking culture. A culture that glorifies ignorance, and abdicates parental responsibility; one that glorifies crime over law and order.



Black communities were doing just fine until that that Toxic Culture was promoted by the media and certain people got rich of it and that's where we are right now


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 30, 2020)

Soulless4510 said:


> Black communities were doing just fine until that that Toxic Culture was promoted by the media and certain people got rich of it and that's where we are right now


Let me see if I understand this theory correctly: you think that the black community sucks right now because the media, what, encouraged them to be self-destructive? Sorry, I don't buy that, I don't think that black people are mindless sheep who do whatever the media tells them to do. I think they're perfectly capable of making their own decisions, and they live with the consequences of them.

Fatherless homes are the main problem. Far too many black children grow up without proper parental guidance. This affects white people too, obviously, but not to as great an extent. I guess the question then is, how do we fix that problem with policy? Clearly what we're doing now isn't working, so what should we change?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jun 30, 2020)

Autopsy said:


> Ghana has been running a "back to Africa" campaign and their president is in-fact a member of unbroken royalty to long before the slave trade, but his lineage is of Akyem descent, who were the only culture in Africa to _unilaterally_ oppose the slave trade. That's actually a needle in a haystack, there, but it is the case that Ghana is not run by "direct dynastic descendant" of slave traders.
> So far as I'm aware that's the only example of an ancient ruling family having influence over a modern African country, since a lot of them went socialist or Muslim it tends to alternate between "state worker of unimportant background" and "descendant of a famous imam" (by caste, their lineage would have never been merchants or allowed to trade).
> Actual racists foiled Garvey's attempt to get blacks back to Africa in the (19)20s, and by modern day we've become so obsessed with importing fresh Africans that soon no one will be able to tell the difference anyway.


King of Swaziland might disagree


----------



## Soulless4510 (Jul 1, 2020)

dinoman said:


> Let me see if I understand this theory correctly: you think that the black community sucks right now because the media, what, encouraged them to be self-destructive? Sorry, I don't buy that, I don't think that black people are mindless sheep who do whatever the media tells them to do. I think they're perfectly capable of making their own decisions, and they live with the consequences of them.
> 
> Fatherless homes are the main problem. Far too many black children grow up without proper parental guidance. This affects white people too, obviously, but not to as great an extent. I guess the question then is, how do we fix that problem with policy? Clearly what we're doing now isn't working, so what should we change?



Oh, I agree with you that Fatherless homes are one of the main issues with that but what causes that main issue is the US Government started to push the father out of the home with programs like Welfare and Wic and etc.

And add years of pushing the narrative Black Men ain't shit well you get what the black community is living with right now.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 1, 2020)

Would anybody say that the people saying "White privilege" exists HAVE privilege?


----------



## Julias_Seizure2 (Jul 2, 2020)

You could maybe argue that weve had a bit of a head start considering we started as soon as the country was colonized and they only really had a chance to really start building up once slavery ended. Of course theyre worse off because they started later that isnt oppression they have all the same opportunities they just havent had them for as long.

 The way i see it if they rose up and ended slavery themselves then their hate boner for whitey would be justified, but they wouldnt have their freedom if it werent for a good chunk of white people who fought to give them their freedom, and now theyre (BLM not all black people) kinda just shitting in the hand that feeds


----------



## soft kitty (Jul 2, 2020)

Soulless4510 said:


> Oh, I agree with you that Fatherless homes are one of the main issues with that but what causes that main issue is the US Government started to push the father out of the home with programs like Welfare and Wic and etc.
> 
> And add years of pushing the narrative Black Men ain't shit well you get what the black community is living with right now.


No more welfare programs? Yeah, that would be a good start.


The Last Stand said:


> Would anybody say that the people saying "White privilege" exists HAVE privilege?


Yes.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Jul 2, 2020)

Like all good privileges, it's something that people earn. If blacks want their own privilege they have to make a functioning country for once.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 2, 2020)

Julias_Seizure2 said:


> The way i see it if they rose up and ended slavery themselves then their hate boner for whitey would be justified


The Underground Railroad is one such example of slaves fighting for freedom. 



Soulless4510 said:


> Oh, I agree with you that Fatherless homes are one of the main issues with that but what causes that main issue is the US Government started to push the father out of the home with programs like Welfare and Wic and etc.
> 
> And add years of pushing the narrative Black Men ain't shit well you get what the black community is living with right now.


I would like to add the low standards the Black community as a whole has placed on itself. 

Keep in mind, Black nuclear families exist. It's not a rare thing, just single parent households are more plentiful. 

Somebody mentioned it's not a "race privilege" but a "class privilege." Back to the US government comment, isn't it a coincidence that the majority of the US government has more privilege than the average citizen?


----------



## Julias_Seizure2 (Jul 2, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> The Underground Railroad is one such example of slaves fighting for freedom.


good point. Sorry that sounded rude as fuck the way i put it. I more meant it wasnt a singlehanded victory over all white people like some of the BLM guys seem to see it as, without any help they likely wouldnt have gotten their freedom without leaving the country so it would have been a worse outcome if literally all white people were cool with slavery


----------



## Dude Christmas (Jul 2, 2020)

No


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 2, 2020)

Japs do the same shit white people do. Except we’re asian.


----------



## DubbleBubble (Jul 2, 2020)

Listen yall racist motherfuckers I'm still waiting on them reparations.  Will accept payment in the form of fat ass white bitches.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 2, 2020)

Julias_Seizure2 said:


> good point. Sorry that sounded rude as fuck the way i put it. I more meant it wasnt a singlehanded victory over all white people like some of the BLM guys seem to see it as, without any help they likely wouldnt have gotten their freedom without leaving the country so it would have been a worse outcome if literally all white people were cool with slavery


I get it. Civil rights for anybody is a human issue. If you were discriminated against on a national scale, it would be my right to fight for your equality. As others did mine. We're all in this together. 

I don't agree with the notion that Whites should be inferior to Blacks because of what happened 50+ years ago. That's repeating history and solves nothing. 

What's I'm trying to ask is that some microaggressions do happened between interactions. Not as big as they were before, but in some cases they do. 

White women calling the police when they see a Black person, thinking you don't belong in a certain area because of your skin, separating races, you vote X or you're not Black, etc. 

Being raised to treat others with respect shouldn't be considered a "White privilege" if you're a minority.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 2, 2020)

No, but it should in white countries. All niggers should fuck off back to Africa.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jul 2, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Would anybody say that the people saying "White privilege" exists HAVE privilege?


Yes. The issue that I find is that the people who do are under the impression that they'll be exempt from any criticism or backlash from solely just by speaking out on it. Some are either lack self-awareness or do so by design as a move to keep power.

Most of them really don't want to be put under that microscope, cause then that would force them to change and they really don't want that.


----------



## Ama Dablam (Jul 2, 2020)

Only privilege is rich people privilege.  Poor white trash are treated like shit. Black people want to live here.  In fact, I know many landed immigrants who are from Africa and came here. They don'twant to go back. One of them told me how lucky I am that I didn't have to immigrate.  Kinda pissed me off actually.  It's not my fault that your country is a shit hole. I'm  eighth generation. My ancestors did their time.


----------



## General Disarray (Jul 2, 2020)

dinoman said:


> Let me see if I understand this theory correctly: you think that the black community sucks right now because the media, what, encouraged them to be self-destructive? Sorry, I don't buy that, I don't think that black people are mindless sheep who do whatever the media tells them to do. I think they're perfectly capable of making their own decisions, and they live with the consequences of them.
> 
> Fatherless homes are the main problem. Far too many black children grow up without proper parental guidance. This affects white people too, obviously, but not to as great an extent. I guess the question then is, how do we fix that problem with policy? Clearly what we're doing now isn't working, so what should we change?


Make it a requirement that a baby daddy is held responsible. _No welfare to unmarried women with kid_s. You want that money, you get your ass to Deshawn's house and drag him to the courthouse (or just meet him there after trial). Maybe next time you'll use birth control or self-control.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 2, 2020)

General Disarray said:


> Make it a requirement that a baby daddy is held responsible. _No welfare to unmarried women with kid_s. You want that money, you get your ass to Deshawn's house and drag him to the courthouse (or just meet him there after trial). Maybe next time you'll use birth control or self-control.


This would actually be a huge deal, not JUST for black people (they're definitely not the only people that do this, though I'm pretty sure that "Black Father's Day" meme exists for a damn good reason).  Any time I see the whole "I was irresponsible, I picked a poor father for my kids, etc. and that's why I need everyone else to help subsidize my poor decisions" thing happen it bothers me.  Not really so much the money involved, though that doesn't help - it's the abdication of real responsibility predicated on the notion that it doesn't matter anyway, Daddy Gummint will prop my ass up.  It's an incredibly unhealthy mindset and one I wouldn't mind seeing go the way of the dodo sooner rather than later.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 2, 2020)

Having both parents or one is a privilege in and of itself, but being dealt a bad hand in childhood is common. 

It's just plain irresponsible. Not just on you but on your children as well. 

Without a male role model, they're going to venture other avenues to fill that empty gap in.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jul 2, 2020)

Every race has an advantage over every other race in some way.  This is true no matter where you go.

Black people get into prestigious schools for free with basically with no effort, and if you want to get into the entertainment industry you have a massive leg up if you're black or Jewish.  They're significantly more likely to have their lives subsidized by the government, from food to housing to straight up free money.  The mainstream media, the entertainment industry, academia, and the government all openly prefer blacks over whites.  There are numerous drives to get more black people in basically every facet of society, whether they're actually underrepresented or not.  People are hostile toward any group that doesn't have enough black people in it for their liking.  The only real downsides to being black come from within, so they're not relevant in terms of privilege.  Sabotaging yourself to "keep it real" isn't lack of privilege, it's stupidity.  They could stop any time, but they don't.

Jews live longer, make more money, have a tightly knit community, and are _massively_ over-represented among positions of power, whether that be billionaires, politicians, or people with great influence.  They have special protections against "hate speech" which are so broad that they make Jews impossible to criticize.  People will label you a nazi if you so much as look at a Jew the wrong way.  There is absolutely zero downside to being Jewish.

Asians are like Jews that you're legally allowed to criticize, but they make up for it by being less likely to be exterminated once China takes over the world.

Hispanics basically own the entire southwest United States and get all the welfare and leg-up programs of blacks without having as much of a fatherless drug dealer piece of shit culture.

Natives/First Nations have massive tracts of lands where they're immune to all or nearly all US law.  They can do literally whatever they want, even if that same thing would get a US citizen put in prison for life.  They get lifelong reparations from both the government and their tribe.  Many, of not most, tribes are disgustingly rich because lack of laws means casinos, which are basically money printing factories.

I literally don't even know what privilege white people have that none of the other races do aside from majority privilege, which as far as I can tell is so small it can't even be measured.  They're not the richest race, they're not the healthiest, they're not the most powerful in media _or _government, they're the only race you're allowed to openly hate, and soon they won't even be a majority.  The single perceived privilege that white people have - that cops are less likely to kill them - is untrue.  A white person being arrested is exactly as likely to be killed as a black person being arrested. Seriously, name a single upside to being born white in America today.  One.  And before you say "less likely to be born poor", Asians and Jews already do that better.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Jul 2, 2020)

Behold, a man with no privilege!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 2, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> Behold, a man with no privilege!
> 
> View attachment 1423503


Didn't know Vonnegut ever had illustrations done for that story.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Jul 2, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Didn't know Vonnegut ever had illustrations done for that story.


Dunno if it's official. There's also this one.


----------



## Julias_Seizure2 (Jul 2, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I get it. Civil rights for anybody is a human issue. If you were discriminated against on a national scale, it would be my right to fight for your equality. As others did mine. We're all in this together.
> 
> I don't agree with the notion that Whites should be inferior to Blacks because of what happened 50+ years ago. That's repeating history and solves nothing.
> 
> ...


I can get being angry after constant smaller shows of disrespect and then George Floyd getting killed, it definitely does call for a more aggressive response but towards the people actually responsible for killing George Floyd.

 If BLM set up a couple CHAZ'es around the houses of the cops who killed him and dumped their concentrated hate on them until either forced to leave or those cops are arrested for murder. Couldnt send in the police to clear them without heavy backlash and would probably have a lot more support from people outside their group who want the same thing as them


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 2, 2020)

My White family asked me about Black Lives Matter. I told them that initially, I understood the intent of it. But it has gotten counterproductive in its practice and execution, especially for Black folks. 

I didn't want to isolate them by mentioning it but they asked. You want to help Black lives by burning your own communities. 

We even agreed that Minneapolis was off the charts fucked up. Either way, I felt included when they asked me my opinion.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 2, 2020)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> I actually believe there is white privilege, I just don’t think we should curb it nor do I think white privilege comes at the expense of anybody else. Thanks to white people, we have electricity, running water, internet, etc. We’ve gone to the Mariana Trench and the Moon thanks to white people. White people have been at the forefront of solving the world’s issues to where we’ve greatly extended lifespans and quality of life. It’s the job of white people to make advancements and hand the baton over to the next generation to make advancements to pass along to the next generation and so on.


Western civilization did that. Not "white people". 

Does that mean Chinese were solely responsible for the creation of math?


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 2, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I get it. Civil rights for anybody is a human issue. If you were discriminated against on a national scale, it would be my right to fight for your equality. As others did mine. We're all in this together.
> 
> I don't agree with the notion that Whites should be inferior to Blacks because of what happened 50+ years ago. That's repeating history and solves nothing.
> 
> ...


It’s a women’s problem. Men need to be more assertive.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't believe in race nationalism. 

Nor would I support something that would result in the destruction or genocide of something based on skin color. 

Why would I remotely side with something that wants me gone because I'm Black?


----------



## ZeCommissar (Jul 3, 2020)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> I actually believe there is white privilege, I just don’t think we should curb it nor do I think white privilege comes at the expense of anybody else. Thanks to white people, we have electricity, running water, internet, etc. We’ve gone to the Mariana Trench and the Moon thanks to white people. White people have been at the forefront of solving the world’s issues to where we’ve greatly extended lifespans and quality of life. It’s the job of white people to make advancements and hand the baton over to the next generation to make advancements to pass along to the next generation and so on.



I have to disagree vehemently with your statement. At the most basic level no one on this Earth should have privilege based on how they are born. This includes class, race, sex, or whatever. Society should transition to a true meritocracy where the only thing that matters is your ability to provide for society, and being a lawful citizen. This is why i'm against Affirmative Action. It causes non-whites who are not over-performers to slip through the cracks on basis of their race alone.

Non-whites have contributed throughout human history from Africa to East Asia when it comes to where we are now. Western civilization is responsible for the most recent modern advancements, but that is a piss poor excuse to favor someone based on their race.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 3, 2020)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> I literally don't even know what privilege white people have that none of the other races do aside from majority privilege, which as far as I can tell is so small it can't even be measured.


Then you said...




Unassuming Local Guy said:


> Jews live longer, make more money, have a tightly knit community, and are _massively_ over-represented among positions of power, whether that be billionaires, politicians, or people with great influence. They have special protections against "hate speech" which are so broad that they make Jews impossible to criticize. People will label you a nazi if you so much as look at a Jew the wrong way. There is absolutely zero downside to being Jewish.


A majority of Jewish people ARE White. I didn't know being a certain religion offered so many privileges. 

I would not know the difference between a White or a Jewish person unless they said so.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jul 4, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> snip


All mansions are houses, but not everyone who lives in a house lives in a mansion. You can't say an entire group has privilege because a tiny fraction of it does. And it's not about religion; the vast majority of American jews are secular. It's about ethnicity. My statement doesn't really apply to Hasidic/Sephardic/etc. Jews, but they're such a small population it's assumed you're talking about Ashkenazi when you say "Jew" in America.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 4, 2020)

"White privilege" is saying "you're responsible for the actions of others of your kind", and such thinking is at the core of this whole "woke" BS. If society thinks "[kind deemed oppressor] privilege" exists, race/sex/etc tensions can never go away.


----------



## mellifluous (Jul 4, 2020)

On a solely racial basis in a white majority country, in my experience, white privilege exists. Not to the extent some people make out, though.


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Jul 4, 2020)

@The Last Stand 
I thought you like something like this


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 4, 2020)

ZeCommissar said:


> This is why i'm against Affirmative Action. It causes non-whites who are not over-performers to slip through the cracks on basis of their race alone.



The purpose of AA was to get minorities into positions of power so that it would be normalized. And then young black men would grow up thinking they could be a CEO instead of being Ludacris.

It's a good thing.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 4, 2020)

Affirmative action was meant so that even with some differences, any race could get on the same playing field as the majority. With little caveats.


----------



## Sicklick (Jul 5, 2020)

Whites usually point to crimes against whites committed by blacks while blacks usually point to history rather than current year stuff to make their point that it's "payback". Few examples.

Knockout game







Torture







Assault and violent counter-protests







Race riots







Rape







Feeding children to alligators







Lynchings







And the list is endless. But the fact of the matter is it's really up for debate as to who you think is worse. Personally, I think shipping these blacks to our country was a bad idea to start with, and we are dealing with the consequences of that. As for my opinion on privilege, it used to exist but not anymore obviously. While blacks do receive harsher prison sentences than whites on average, but discrimination is no longer legal.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 5, 2020)

Julias_Seizure2 said:


> good point. Sorry that sounded rude as fuck the way i put it. I more meant it wasnt a singlehanded victory over all white people like some of the BLM guys seem to see it as, without any help they likely wouldnt have gotten their freedom without leaving the country so it would have been a worse outcome if literally all white people were cool with slavery


Had they done that, USA would be a hellhole like Haiti. Blacks are incapable of managing even a city, let alone any country



The Last Stand said:


> Then you said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I can pick them out at a glance, 9 times out of 10.  I have a similar success rate between Ethiopians and Somalis, and can tell an Egyptian from a Leb with unerring accuracy.Seems I missed my professional calling. By a few decades.


----------



## ToddleDoddle (Jul 5, 2020)

I'd say white privilege in majority white countries exists to an extent. Just like matching the majority race in any country probably gives you a bit of an advantage, with that said it's impact isn't a big as they want you to believe. Whether you are black or white, if you are born to a poor family, odds are you will end up being poor. Inverse if you are black or white and are born into a successful and wealthy family odds are you will be the same. Class privilege is the biggest difference maker. I think not that long ago people were paying attention to that, but conveniently everybody suddenly got distracted by splitting everyone on racial/gender lines.


----------



## AnnLurker (Jul 5, 2020)

White privilege isn't real.

If it was, they wouldn't have killed each other to free black people or end slavery in general.
My Family killed and died to free people they never knew over the idea we should all be equal. I have my great great uncle Linus' diary.
He literally said just that in it: "I march to save a people from bondage". 

Go fuck yourself with this white privilege shit. When your people die for mine, do my descendants get to call yours privileged?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 6, 2020)

AnnLurker said:


> White privilege isn't real.
> 
> If it was, they wouldn't have killed each other to free black people or end slavery in general.
> My Family killed and died to free people they never knew over the idea we should all be equal. I have my great great uncle Linus' diary.
> ...


Conservative Blacks are more about community than race.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Jul 7, 2020)

Well no shit. My ex-gf once told me that being white was a big reason as to why her parents accepted me so much. Not that this was my first clue about the existence of privilege. My brother is colored (same parents but mixed-race family) and he definitely gets treated differently for it.

I doubt my sentiment will get very far here but honestly, you've got to have your head pretty far up your ass to be asking this question.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jul 7, 2020)

Privilege is an illusion. The only privilege is wealth privilege. You have money or you don't have money. That is where privilege begins and ends. A wealthy black man will always hold an iron fist over poor white men. A wealthy black man will employ idpol tactics against the poor to divide them to increase his power.

There is no such thing as racial privilege. It is all class warfare, all the time. The only color that matters in this world is green. If you're a rich black man, times changed. The wealthy will welcome you with open arms to stomp on the plebs.

This is a repeat of the early 20th century where the wealthy divided the Irish, Italians and Polish. Italians and Irish still hate each other and its been 100 years. Both are poor lower classes generally among whites. History indicates idpol and privilege are tools of the rich to oppress the poor. Poor blacks and poor whites have more in common, but you'd never know that because the rich is constantly pouring money in to divide them both and set them against each other. Nearly all crime is intraracial, not interracial. Goes for whites as well as blacks, but you'd never know this as the rich keep deluding us we're on the verge of a race war. 

The only way to avoid this is becoming wealthy yourself. But good luck with that, as the rich gatekeep the ever living fuck out of exclusivity to their little club. There is no such thing as race. The only reality is wealth.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 2, 2021)

That depends on where you live. Some companies will prefer YOU for hire over every single non-white applicant. In some communities you will be given preferential treatment over non-whites still even to this day.

In other cases - you will be disadvantaged by your whiteness or even a victim of reverse racism. Some colleges and jobs are huge into ''diversity hires'' and ''diversity admissions'' and you will be the one tossed to the side. This is why the term white privilege is so confusing and controversial because of this huge contrast I mentioned above.

Another privilege, white's typically won't be harassed or frisked by police unless you look like a vagrant and behave erratically (druggie or mentally ill behavior). There is very rarely a ''stop and frisk'' program for regularly dressed white men and women. Probably about 80% of those frisked are non-white's. Obviously this is partly to do with black crime rate being higher (honest here) but for someone who's black and not involved in crime you have to imagine how much it would suck to be frisked or followed by police.


----------



## celebrityskin (Oct 2, 2021)

I don't think so. Insanely rich, well connected people are gonna help each other out regardless of race.


----------



## Michael Janke (Oct 2, 2021)

do blacks in nigeria have black privilege?
do chinese in china have asian privilege?
if a white man goes to a place where he's a minority does his privilege go away, or are whites just eternally privileged.
if its the latter, man whites must be blessed by god or something.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Oct 2, 2021)

Money and connections are the only thing that can make you privileged and even then I'm not one to automatically hate people because they're in a better position.

If white privilege does exist I'm still waiting for it to start...


----------



## Penrowe (Oct 2, 2021)

White privilege, as originally defined, does exist _and was earned._


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 2, 2021)

Most of supposed "white privilege" is actually just wealth privilege. 

There was a guy in my HS class that got special treatment because of who his family was, and they were wealthy. He was black.


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Oct 2, 2021)

Replace the word "White" with "Majority" and you've done like 60% of the work of reforming the idea into something that at least somewhat correlates to reality


----------



## Cool Dog (Oct 2, 2021)

I was just in the "what is bad faith argument" thread and you know whats a good example of that? this shit: every time I hear somebody talking about white privilege its done in bad faith, most of the time to put some random honky in its place but more often than not to get some free shit/money, ironically enough from that or other whites around, but the one talking about privilege doesnt actually believes in it and its only using it as a means to an end: taking advantage of the situation


The Last Stand said:


> Hatred against one race to another shouldn't be tolerated, period. The anti-White rhetoric steams me as much as the negative Black stereotypes. Henceforth, using the "Boo hoo, I'm X, I SHOULD be able to open express my distaste of Y because Z..." doesn't help much either.


Too bad the way things are going you wont have a choice. This identity bullshit its being promoted to take peoples' views away from the insane growing class divide, but I feel pandora's box is open and the ones at the top know they started something they cant stop. And when this racism spirals down if you're in a certain group you wont be able to stand apart because if your group doesnt kills you for being a "race traitor" then the other group will kill you for being a fucking honkey/nigger/spic/gook/kike/whatever, creating a never ending cycle of race warfare because they reduced politics to a zero-sum race problem

But hey at least we didnt have to increase taxes on the ultra-wealthy...


Otterly said:


> The best way to reduce racism and prejudice is to create a healthy society where people are treated with dignity as equals and have their rights upheld equally under the law


Too expensive, bad for business

Thats why every major corporation, media network, tech giant and advertiser its promoting this low-key racist thinking


----------



## Fat Tits of Redemption (Oct 2, 2021)

Does anyone else feel like we've all kinda openly known for a while that the wealthy elite keep us all too divided to fight back at them by convincing poor white people and poor black/brown people that the other is the cause of their poverty, but we still keep scratching at and constantly reopening this country's tender racial wounds instead of just acknowledging that massive multinational conglomerates owning everything including our political system sucks ass?


----------



## TheRatcatcher (Oct 2, 2021)

No it does not in any shape or form. Not trying to be le based token minority, but from my experience, it's an illusion cast by major media outlets and academic institutions to cause a divide between different classes of people to be set about with dumb shit. I've mainly encountered upper-middle class, middle class, and wealthy people along with intellectuals who rely on tunnel visions to try and say that white people are struck with this almost mystical supernatural predilection towards hating anyone who has a few shades darker than them with various bullshit ass studies imo. At the end of the day, there will always be people who are several steps above the rest thanks to just being born in that right wealthy family who sees everyone else as lesser than them.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Aug 13, 2022)

There is a stubborn delusion among blacks especially that most white's live high on the hog. They believe there is a secret 'in'' for whites in the job market and the criminal justice system does not hold whites to full accountability. They are then emboldened by self hating whites who teach on college campuses and tell them it's simply all ''systemic racism'' holding them back and white people are privileged beyond belief.


----------



## Secret Messages (Aug 13, 2022)

I am more likely to trust a random white guy than a random black guy, but only when that’s literally the only thing I can determine about them. Mannerisms, cleanliness, trustworthiness, and intelligence are all more important to my perception of someone than their race, and all of those factors can be sussed out pretty quickly. Given enough time knowing them, I will adjust my understanding of them from the stereotype I assigned them as my knowledge grows. I guess my answer is white privilege exists to the extent that all other character traits begin.


----------



## Stan (Aug 13, 2022)

If I could offer a serious response: Have you ever read _Blink _by Malcolm Gladwell? 

Humans have a cognitive processes which protect us like a reflex from touching a hot stove. They're called 'heuristics'. Heuristics are useful, because they let us make quick decisions in life-or-death situations. Humans have an instinctual "snake" heuristic. When you see something in your peripheral vision that looks like a snake in the grass, you focus on it and make a split-second determination: was that a snake in the grass, or is it non-threatening? 

It's like a cognitive shortcut. You can also call this profiling, stereotyping, pattern recognition, generalizing from experience; and it is all of these things. We use heuristics to defend ourselves from threats, so whether you're woke or you relish posting the n-word, your mind has developed a heuristic about black people; and black men in particular. More to the point, police and other authority figures have the same heuristic. This is how black men get shot by police when they fumble for their drivers' liscenses (this is an important example in "blink"). 

White privilege maintains an equal and opposite effect to the power of racial discrimination; and we use racial discrimination a lot no matter what your politics are. We think of those having similar white color as in the tribe, we value pale skin because it means you have a civilized white-collar job. White privilege overlaps with class privelege; white flight to the suburbs would be an example of this. The definition of white has been a moving target for the past century; Italians, Irish, and Germans weren't 'white'  according to the WASP americans who were here first. Those other nations were accepted later, once they had assimilated to American culture. 

Dirt-poor hillbillies do not enjoy much white privilege, but some of them cling to racial bigotry to reinforce their own self-worth, which is sad.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Aug 13, 2022)

Privilege is a matter of degrees, not all of which are dependent upon race.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Dec 11, 2022)

Many incidences of white privilege are exaggerated... however, I think a true example of 'white privilege' is the situation with the Ukrainian refugee's. Let's be honest here for a moment, countries did not mind taking them in and families signed up in droves here in Canada to host them in their homes. Compare that with the Syrians? few people would take them. And as far as hosting the Haitians goes... let's not even go there.


----------



## The Ugly One (Dec 11, 2022)

Of course "white privilege" exists. The concept of "white privilege" is based on the claim that we have built a society that intrinsically favors our race, and this claim is 100% true. The society we have built materially rewards you for rational planning, delayed gratification, self-restraint, literacy, and sexual continence.  White people are better at all these things than every other race except blacks, but we're better than Asians at risk-taking, individual competition, and initiative, and our society rewards those things as well. 

If we lived in a society that was set up to reward you for being better at chucking a spear at a gazelle, outrunning other tribal warriors in the New Moon Festival foot races, and settling scores by mortal combat, we'd be at a severe disadvantage compared to blacks.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 11, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Many incidences of white privilege are exaggerated... however, I think a true example of 'white privilege' is the situation with the Ukrainian refugee's. Let's be honest here for a moment, countries did not mind taking them in and families signed up in droves here in Canada to host them in their homes. Compare that with the Syrians? few people would take them. And as far as hosting the Haitians goes... let's not even go there.


To be fair, have you SEEN Haiti?


----------



## Gog & Magog (Dec 11, 2022)

If someone holds the power to coerce you into doing what they want, they've got more privilege than you.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Dec 11, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Many incidences of white privilege are exaggerated... however, I think a true example of 'white privilege' is the situation with the Ukrainian refugee's. Let's be honest here for a moment, countries did not mind taking them in and families signed up in droves here in Canada to host them in their homes. Compare that with the Syrians? few people would take them. And as far as hosting the Haitians goes... let's not even go there.


How did the nation of haiti get founded?

A slave revolt where after the revolt succeeded they killed all the white people, including those who had fought on the slave revolt side.

People have a prefference for their family, then extended to their extended family, then extended to their nation, then extended to their continent and so on. Talk candidly with any immigrant and you discover they have the same prefference. The smarter Syrians may be too polite to say so, but if you get to know them, yes they think western womern are whores. Pretty much all of western women are whores who don't know their place. Their view is compatible with their region of the world and the reason it's becoming more common in the west is because of integration of large amounts of people from this area of the world.

Of course there are some local rivalries, but even the french and english have much more compatible world views and values than with, and I apologize for using this slur, canadians.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Dec 12, 2022)

Biden's Chosen said:


> How did the nation of haiti get founded?
> 
> A slave revolt where after the revolt succeeded they killed all the white people, including those who had fought on the slave revolt side.
> 
> ...



We have a natural preference to help people who look more like us. It's true. Racism is fairly innate but other elements of it can be potentially reprehensible (bringing violence to a person of another race etc.). Most of us are aware that we are naturally inclined to be comfortable around or to help our own people. 

But those Ukrainians won the the Refugee lottery. Never have I seen such a concerted community effort to help refugees. There's a Ukrainian church in my town and they asked for public donations to send to Ukraine and for newly arrived refugee's and the parking lot of the church was literally loaded up to the brim with Diaper boxes, coats, food and everything you could imagine. I went there to drop off a small cash donation and I was taken a back. 

For the Syrian refugee's it was literally a kick in the butt and nothing else (in terms of community effort).


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Dec 12, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> We have a natural preference to help people who look more like us. It's true. Racism is fairly innate but other elements of it can be potentially reprehensible (bringing violence to a person of another race etc.). Most of us are aware that we are naturally inclined to be comfortable around or to help our own people.
> 
> But those Ukrainians won the the Refugee lottery. Never have I seen such a concerted community effort to help refugees. There's a Ukrainian church in my town and they asked for public donations to send to Ukraine and for newly arrived refugee's and the parking lot of the church was literally loaded up to the brim with Diaper boxes, coats, food and everything you could imagine. I went there to drop off a small cash donation and I was taken a back.
> 
> For the Syrian refugee's it was literally a kick in the butt and nothing else (in terms of community effort).




Why didn't Syrians win the refugee lottery to countries like saudi arabia, qatar, israel, armenia? You know countries in their region?

Why do Syrians have more privilege in Canada than in these countries?


----------



## Skookum Jim (Dec 12, 2022)

People don't understand in America that class matters much more than race, at least when it comes to opportunity. Now, this country was founded primarily by white people, and because of that the generational wealth that keeps people upper and middle class is mainly concentrated IN white people. I will meet leftists a quarter of the way in that I do agree that in the past, white people actively conspired to keep other races from breaking into the middle and upper class, and Asians essentially broke into it by sheer force of will. This does NOT mean that I agree with affirmative action or any of that other garbage, especially the demand that whites should always be filled with self hate. What the fuck did I personally do to people a different color than me, so far as I know none of my ancestors participated in anything racist in the past, all we did was farm. Affirmative action actively disincentivizes innovation, working hard, and earning promotions in general, both in the people it's trying to help and in the people it actively hurts; it is the most pants on head retarded way to help anyone get ahead economically that I have ever seen. 

TLDR: American leftists are too brain poisoned to understand that race is an ancillary at best cause to their and the people they want to help's troubles, and that it's mainly about economics and the knock on effects of decisions made 100 years ago. Blacks in America would be helped more by the reversal of stupid zoning laws that prevent affordable housing in big cities and an active cultural effort to break out of the perpetual economic downward spiral they're in.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Dec 12, 2022)

yes and no.  yes in the sense that white people do have more of a privileged life than others. but at the same time its not all white people its mainly the rich ones that get to enjoy said privileges the poor are all the same just from different walks of life.  so yeah i would say white privilege exists but not in the way people on twitter or the left in general tend to say it does. being white does not mean your life becomes easier it just means you have at most a small head start but even with that head start unless you live in a decent area or know how to manage your money or just work hard enough you can end up in the same slums as any other race.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Dec 12, 2022)

not as much as Jew privilege


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 12, 2022)

It depends where you live. Some areas are racist, some aren't. It's not really a yes or no kind of thing.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 12, 2022)

I wish I had White privilege.


----------



## Caesare (Dec 12, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Many incidences of white privilege are exaggerated... however, I think a true example of 'white privilege' is the situation with the Ukrainian refugee's. Let's be honest here for a moment, countries did not mind taking them in and families signed up in droves here in Canada to host them in their homes. Compare that with the Syrians? few people would take them. And as far as hosting the Haitians goes... let's not even go there.


I disagree with that situation being rooted in any sort of "White privilege". That's more like a "your people aren't known to behave like savages" privilege.

We have ample evidence and experience on the way Muslims from the Middle East behave as refugees. And the exact same thing applies to black refugees from Haiti
 Haitians might even be a little worse, tbh.

Muslim and black refugees are extremely entitled, rude, have questionable hygienic practices, and their behavior often crosses into criminal. They're the type of refugees who act like they're on a vacation rather than having the solemn attitude you would expect from individuals fleeing a war zone or natural disaster.

And I tend to believe that Ukranians actually look forward to a time when stability returns to their country and they can go home, whereas the aforementioned groups will make their refugee status permanent if at all possible, legal or no.

Back to the whole "White privilege" non-issue: I bet people wouldn't mind taking in Japanese refugees since they come across as quiet, tidy, and polite. On the other hand, Chinese refugees would have a much harder time, since everyone familiar with the way Chinese tourists behave definitely wouldn't want them around for an extended period of time.

And they're both from the far East, the same "racial" group, so to speak.

It goes back to what I said originally. It's all about your culture or group's reputation. Most White cultures have a much better reputation than blacks or Middle Easterners. And the same positive reputation exists for numerous other non-White cultures.



Skookum Jim said:


> People don't understand in America that class matters much more than race, at least when it comes to opportunity.


Very much true. Money trumps all, and it has in this country for longer than any of us have been alive.


Skookum Jim said:


> I will meet leftists a quarter of the way in that I do agree that in the past, white people actively conspired to keep other races from breaking into the middle and upper class


The people in America who built their families and communities up originally created most of their wealth by working very hard while spending very little on frivolous affairs. They stayed away from gambling and hard drinking, and they saved and put away every penny they had.

It was that whole Protestant work ethic they followed generation after generation.

And they did make it harder on the people who came after them from breaking into the upper class, but remember, they did this to other White immigrants. The ones who came first had it, they figured they worked hard for it and earned it, and they damn well didn't wanna share it with anyone.

So yes, I agree that they did what you said, but to the later immigrants: mostly White immigrants. Every group that came after them had to tough it out and fight for their piece of the country.

My point is that it wasn't racial. It was tribal, and it was ethnic. The original Protestant American attitude was, "We built this place up from nothing and we wanna keep it all to ourselves: our families, our local community, and our people from whatever corner of Europe we came from. These new immigrants, the Irish/Italian/German/French/Greek etc. are gonna have to earn it like we did if they want a piece of the action. We're not just gonna give it to them."



Skookum Jim said:


> Asians essentially broke into it by sheer force of will.


They had to break into it the same way that every group before them did. The only difference was that they came later and the later you came, the more groups you were competing with. But they managed to do it, and that says something about them and this country: their work ethic and the egalitarian nature of America, where any group can make it if they put in the work.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 14, 2022)

It depends on where and which family you are born into. What kind of neighborhood you grew up in and the kind of people in your life more than anything to do with your race.


----------



## Chiliarch (Dec 15, 2022)

As long as we only talk about privilege and disadvantage, we will never get anywhere. Let's face it: people are not equal. Animals are not equal. A predator eats hundreds of inferior animals in their lifetime, he has to do this or he will die. Some humans are also better than others.

However people often reduce it to a purely materialistic sentiment: white people are better because we have electricity/medicine/etc while africans do not. These things do not matter. I would even argue many of these are more harmful than useful but that is for another thread. It is not *necessarily* about outward beauty either.

A difference between white and black people I never see mentioned is how black people very very rarely climb mountains. Mountain hiking is a spiritual quest, you are trying to get in touch with God (I use capital G but the same sentiment applies to a lot of religions and traditions), you are trying to conquer yourself. There is some mystical quality about the peaks; this longing is absent from black people.

White people are more in touch with the divine. African shamanistic practices are disgusting compared to paganism practiced anywhere else, and that's not even comparing it to christianity/islam. The romans did not think of themselves as great warriors, but as very pious people. The same goes for the greeks. The assyrian King (they had fairer complexion than modern sirians, comparable to modern Spaniards) was always viewed as a representative of Ashur on earth tasked with restoring the universal balance. In African religions there is always an emphasis of a god fusing with a human being to create a third being and his words are then taken for divine, this is, again, carnal.

Modern healthcare, infrastructure and society have taken on a carcinogenic quality (gotta grow to increase gdp so we can grow more etc) but in the past, having good healthcare was viewed as a blessing of the gods, same with having good roads you get the point. Since the predecessors of modern white people (probably the yamnaya culture or some other white admixture they picked up along the way like the funnelbeakers) were noted for their piety, God has rewarded them with gifts of *exclusivity*. If we stop being pious (now) we will lost it all.

Black people just ask for gibs, they will get none. If black people were to become devout, they would become the rulers, but they won't do that.


----------

